# Effektsammlung: Büroklammer, Eselsohren (für authentisches Passbild)



## sevsecond (19. Juni 2004)

(Ja ich hab gesucht & nicht gefunden) 

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dazu genötigt worden bei unserem Abibuch mitzuhelfen. Bei den Steckbriefen soll das Bild möglichs authentisch wie ein angeheftetes Passbild aussehen. Folgende Effekte dachte ich helfen dabei: Büroklammer, verschiedene Eselsohren.

Ich habe tutorials hier gefunden und sie auch ausprobiert, allerdings krieg ichs nicht ordentlich hin (bin leider ein Perfektionist). Da ich das Rad nicht neu erfinden möchte und wir unter Zeitdruck stecken, frage ich euch: Kennt ihr eine Sammlung solcher authentischen Effekte? Oder irgendwelche anderen Vorschläge? Irgendein Fotobearbeitungsprogramm wird das doch haben (Kai's PhotoSoap?)

Mille Grazie im voraus
SEV


----------



## prax (19. Juni 2004)

Auf http://www.gfx4ever.com/  gibts ein Tutorial für eine Heftklammer, und diverse Fotoeffekte gibts hier.

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Juni 2004)

Die perfekte Lösung ist übrigens mal wieder die Simpelste:

Einfach ein Bild + Heftklammer einscannen!
Das in mehreren Variationen damit es nicht ganz so langweilig wirkt und dann einfach die Bilder da einbauen.
Das spart nicht nur Arbeit sondern sieht wesentlich realistischer aus 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## sevsecond (20. Juni 2004)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!

Prax, leider kriege ich mit diesem tutorial nicth den gewünschten Effekt. Auch wenn ich eine recht realistische Klammer hinbekomme, sieht diese nur gut aus auf weißem Hintergrund, also nicht über dem Bild.

Shadowman, das wollt ich auch ürsprünglich machen. Leider ist mir das bei 120 Bildern zu aufwendig.

Ich suche nach einer Lösung, bei der ich es einmal perfekt gestalte und dann das für 120 Bilder (gleiches Format) mit Actions durchlaufen lassen kann.

Also wenn jemand z.B. das mit der Büroklammer perfekt hinbekommen hat und jemand anderes das Eselsohr wäre ich mit der PSD überglücklich.
Auch wenn es normalerweise ja immer ums selbstlernen geht geht das leider wegen dem Zeitdruck nicht. 


Anyways vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

SEV


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Juni 2004)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht!

Du sollst das doch ned 120 mal einscannen, sondern 1 mal und dann mit einer Aktion einfach immer das Bild das du eingescannt ersetzen.
Ich würde dann wie gesagt 3 Bilder einscannen und jeweils 1/3 mit der ersten Vorlage machen usw.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## sevsecond (20. Juni 2004)

Ja ich kann aber doch kein Eselsohr einscannen und dann ersetzen? Und bei der Büroklammer werde ich auch keinen authentischen Eindruck machen können, wenn ich nur die eingescannte Büroklammer ausschneide. (Der Bereich drumherum wird "eingedrückt") Oder habe ich dich wieder falsch verstanden.

SEV


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Juni 2004)

hm, also entweder reden wir aneinander vorbei oder ich weiss es ned 

Weiss leider auch nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich versuchs nochmal:

Einfach ein Bild einscannen...ein Eselsohr einzuscannen müsste doch machbar sein.
Ich würde dafür einfach ein Blatt oder ein Sofortkamerafoto nehmen, dann die Büroklammer dran und nen Knick oben rein. 

Und das Bild von dem Foto kannste dann immer ändern, ohne das du die Klammer oder das Eselsohr überhaupt "anfassen" musst 

Würd dir das echt gern schnell machen, aber hab keenen Scanner zur Hand, sorry.

Lg,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## sevsecond (21. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube ich drücke mich schlecht aus, hehe. Eiegentlich solls nur ein Knick oder eine Rundung sein, d.h. das Foto ist nicht umgeknickt, sodass man die Rückseite sieht, sondern einfach nur nach oben geknickt, sodass es die Vorderseite ein wenig verzieht. Daher kann man keine Vorlage einscannen. 

Gibts dafür ein tutorial?


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Juni 2004)

Also ich seh da ehrlich gesagt kein Problem drin, immerhin muss man den Scanner ja ned zumachen...aber wenn das alles zu schwer ist:

Digitalkamera...und jetzt sag mir ned das es damit auch ned geht 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## sevsecond (21. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube wir verstehen uns wirklich nicht:
Den Knick den ich haben möchte verzieht jedes Passbild. Folglich ist der Knick überall gleich, aber die geknickte Fläche individuell. Daher kann ich das nicht einscannen.

Nimm ein Foto und knicke die rechte Ecke um 45° nach oben. Der Betrachte von oben sieht jetzt an der Stelle das Bild nicht oriuginalgetreu sondern nach oben gebogen und dadurch verzerrt.


----------



## Leola13 (21. Juni 2004)

Hai,

vielleicht hilft Dir dies  Tutorial weiter. 
Ob Du das allerdings per Aktion machen kannst weiss ich nicht.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Oder lieg ich auch falsch ?


----------



## sevsecond (21. Juni 2004)

Tach, nein auch diese tutorial zeigt nur wie man eine einfarbige Fläche "umknickt" nicht ein Bild.

Aber ich glaube ich lasses jetzt so. Hab ne Büroklammer und einen Schatten der größer wird...

danke trotzdem!

SEV


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Juni 2004)

Okay, verstehe dein Problem.

Aber da wir ja hier alle total kreativ sind:

Wieso machst du das nicht einfach alles als Polaroidfoto?! Da ist ja noch dieser weiße Rand drum und damit würdest du das Problem recht einfach umgehen. Und Polaroid sieht auch klasse aus 
(immerhin ist Polaroid ja DAS Foto das irgendwo angeheftet wird und nicht irgendein normales Foto das noch vorher entwickelt werden muss)

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------

